# 735i (M30) Running Rough



## twhitestone (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 1988 735i (with the M30 straight six 3.5L) and I am having a problem with it running rough. It seems to idle smooth, but as soon as you give it any gas the engine runs roughly. It is driveable, but unpleasant. I did discover that if you take off from a stop and accelerate rapidly (to about 3500 RPMs) the problem goes away for a time while driving (15-30 mins.) but will come back either 1) after you turn off the car or 2) after a short period of time (30-90 mins.) elapses. Anyone here had any similar experiences, or perhaps insight to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting? I have replaced the spark plugs, checked for air leaks upstream of the MAF, and tested the idle control valve, they all checked out fine. Thanks!

Tom


----------

